# BF 425 Valonia



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Can anyone give me any information on what happened to the first Valonia BF 425 when the second one BF 263 was built in 1975, please?
Thanks
Douglas Paterson

www.fishingboatheritge.com


----------

